

Show HN: SoundCloud Grid - JCordeiro
http://www.joncordeiro.com/projects/scgrid

======
palakchokshi
broken on Chrome. I clicked a cell in the grid and the popup had just the
soundcloud logo and hovering over it showed Follow button for 1 second, some
timer for less than a second, some info for even less time. All in all the
experience is broken for me on latest Chrome. Failed to load resource: the
server responded with a status of 403 (Forbidden)
[https://i1.sndcdn.com/artworks-000081652640-jg3p1u-large.jpg...](https://i1.sndcdn.com/artworks-000081652640-jg3p1u-large.jpg?30a2558)

Waveform doesn't show up. tons of problems.

------
spacefight
Nice, but we want infinite scrolling ;)

------
antidaily
LOL (NSFW) [http://i.imgur.com/G3mMvPk.png](http://i.imgur.com/G3mMvPk.png)

